# Watershed report



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been in Fort Worth for a couple of days. Driving back in on 190 
I see the lake is muddy, pretty bleak over the big bridge.
On the way down I 45 I saw most of the creeks were brimming over.
Usually the uppermost part or headwaters clear first after a good muddying up.
Have not seen the south end yet but will tomorrow,
Sometimes Kickapoo basin holds clearer than most after a hard rise.
Any reports ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

muddy at the Kickapoo Loy


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dang might be grim indeed.
Going to check out south end tomorrow and report back.
Computer is down how much discharged below dam?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

19000


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I was in Riverside today and the river was 2 ft high, fast, and very muddy. A lot of garbage, trees, stumps and no boat trailers at the ramp.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Crossed the 190 bridge yesterday morning. That chocolate milk is thick! A dozen or so floaters, both sides, were moving pretty good. Some were as big as telephone poles. Keep an eye out fellas. It's the ones just below the surface that are game changers.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

I was around the island today and it is a little off color. Only caught 1 white and 1 small stripper. There is some debreas floating around but not much. The catching has really slowed down for me in the last week. Ate Mexican food on the way home.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

GBird said:


> I was around the island today and it is a little off color. Only caught 1 white and 1 small stripper. There is some debreas floating around but not much. The catching has really slowed down for me in the last week. Ate Mexican food on the way home.


 Those little "strippers" are the cutest, don't you think?


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Weather dude calls for cold, and rain again this weekend. It sure beats conditions north of us. Darn sure proves it ain't no such thing as global warming.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Question: I see DBullard posted 19,000 on the dam discharge is there any way of knowing how many gates are open without just going and looking?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

one gate open 1' equals 1k cubic feet. All twelve will be open when above 12k cubic feet and they equal it out beyond that.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Sunbeam where are you? Frozen!!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Probably some 3-5' rollers down there right now.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

12 gates that are swinging, lol! See how high the water is on the gas dock in the background, and at the floating dock. the lake is up and the gates are poring water out.
The south end water looks pretty good, but I could not find any fish that wanted to bite.

Trapperjon and I put out two big crappie condos, made from Christmas trees, bamboo, and cinder blocks, it was a lot of work, but hopefully it will pay off with some tasty crappie.
The first we tried to sink only had one block, and it only went down halfway,. 
The water is slightly stained but over all it has good viability.
I think the dome of high pressure doom is clamped down, and the gates are open wide, and the sun gets in your eye, lol!
Official diagnosis is _Lock Jaw_.
So I had to grill some deer sausage for dinner Gbird, glad I got it, thanks dbullard!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I got my boat out that I drift for cats today with the idea of drifting the south end for cats. What's your thoughts on that one? If I can't catchem one way, maybe it's time to change the plan of attack.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

This looks like a repeat of the winter rises of 1970/1971. Bad muddy in late January that lasted until late march. Totally ruined the river white bass fishing until April.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Lots of chocolate milk, water 1 ft above normal. Been watching lots of flotsam. Send me your hooks...ready to make your flies.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I plan on drifting today and for the next few days Gbird, i think it's time to switch gears.
Hooks on the way Mark.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Lots of chocolate milk, water 1 ft above normal. Been watching lots of flotsam. Send me your hooks...ready to make your flies.


Hey Mark can you tie a hackled coachman on this one please?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay Sunbeam, that's what I'm talking about, behavior unbecoming a Mayor.
And y'all wonder why he left town?


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

It's good to see Sunbeam firing across the bow. Maybe he will give us a good update on the dam project in the near future.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Hey Mark can you tie a hackled coachman on this one please?


Sure..send it over!


----------

